# Another community loss



## chocolate desire (Aug 15, 2014)

It is with a heavy heart that I am sharing the news of the passing of one of our own. Parrothead FA AKA Dave passed away unexpectedly last Friday.He was a member of the BBW world for many years and met his lovely wife Redhottie through Dimension Magazine when it was in print. He was a kind and loving husband as well as stepfather and grandfather. As well as suffering his loss Redhottie also lost her Mom yesterday whom had been ill for a few short months. I ask that you please pray or send positive vibes her way as she struggles to come to grips with her loss. Also if any of you can help with funeral cost or other things that come with loosing a loved one, a friend and I have set up a page at http://www.gofundme.com/d1ybxc. Or if any fellas has not had a chance to see Dave's great hand at photography I urge you to join www.redhotphatgirlz.com or visit the clip4sale store. Every penny counts and it would take a huge burden off of the family. If you have any questions please contact me Thank you very much.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 15, 2014)

chocolate desire said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I am sharing the news of the passing of one of our own. Parrothead FA AKA Dave passed away unexpectedly last Friday.He was a member of the BBW world for many years and met his lovely wife Redhottie through Dimension Magazine when it was in print. He was a kind and loving husband as well as stepfather and grandfather. As well as suffering his loss Redhottie also lost her Mom yesterday whom had been ill for a few short months. I ask that you please pray or send positive vibes her way as she struggles to come to grips with her loss. Also if any of you can help with funeral cost or other things that come with loosing a loved one, a friend and I have set up a page at http://www.gofundme.com/d1ybxc. Or if any fellas has not had a chance to see Dave's great hand at photography I urge you to join www.redhotphatgirlz.com or visit the clip4sale store. Every penny counts and it would take a huge burden off of the family. If you have any questions please contact me Thank you very much.



Thank you for letting us know of this very sad news. I spoke to parrothead several times some years ago and he was always very sweet and nice, as was Cat. I can't imagine how she must be feeling just now, with her double bereavement. Please can you pass on my deepest condolences to her. Thanks for posting the GoFundMe page, such a thoughtful and practical thing to do - I hope people dig deep to help out, I wish I could have given more.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thank you for letting us know of this very sad news. I spoke to parrothead several times some years ago and he was always very sweet and nice, as was Cat. I can't imagine how she must be feeling just now, with her double bereavement. Please can you pass on my deepest condolences to her. Thanks for posting the GoFundMe page, such a thoughtful and practical thing to do - I hope people dig deep to help out, I wish I could have given more.


Thank you so much and I will pass your sentiments on to Cat. I am happy to hear from you I have often wondered how you are..


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 15, 2014)

Cat's been a friend:bow: since she was still in Indiana, thru printDIMz IIRC... this is very sad... I'd actually done a sci-fi character-sketch of Dave 3 years back, which I'd better dig up...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2014)

My prayers and condolences to RedHottie and the family.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 15, 2014)

Ned I would love to see that.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 16, 2014)

I can not tell yall how i am cause ....i feel nothing 

Dave was only 47 and the biggest FA i knew and god knows i know some of you boys and girls well. Please help support the business till i get my feet under me. 

If you have never seen my hubby here he is I knew what love is 

View attachment so daveresize.jpg


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 16, 2014)

Be strong. Dave has been the best BBW photo artist ever.
I'll support your business.
Your German FA Blockierer.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 17, 2014)

Cat, I'm so sorry about Dave's passing. We had some good conversations back in chat, and I appreciated the friendship both of you extended during those years. <hugs>


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Cat, I'm so sorry about Dave's passing. We had some good conversations back in chat, and I appreciated the friendship both of you extended during those years. <hugs>



thank you very much


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Blockierer said:


> Be strong. Dave has been the best BBW photo artist ever.
> I'll support your business.
> Your German FA Blockierer.



i love you so very much my friend i truly do my biggest fan next to him and a heart too.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My prayers and condolences to RedHottie and the family.



thank you so much girl


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

I am really surprised not many have spoken since we have been members since 2003 ......you know we met thru the the paper magazine.


----------



## Saisha (Aug 18, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss....please know you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gluben (Aug 19, 2014)

Very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you Redhottie.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 21, 2014)

This is terrible news. (((RedHottie))) I'm so sorry for your loss and the profound grief you must be feeling.


----------



## jeff-rey (Aug 21, 2014)

condolenses, cat.....Been years but stay strong hon.


----------



## bbwbud (Aug 22, 2014)

Very sorry to hear of both of your losses, Cat... I've said a prayer for you.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 22, 2014)

Love you Cat <3 and you know i'm so sorry for your loss *hugs*


----------



## Alan (Aug 22, 2014)

Cat, I am deeply saddened to hear of your great loss...It's tough enough just losing one loved one!..... Dave was quite the accomplished photographer, which showed so well in his work and will forever live on...
Cat, I give you a BIG HUG, and the advice: grieve when needed, but stay strong, keep busy with positive things, and live life as they would want it to be for you! 
All The Best,
Alan


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2014)

My thoughts are with you what a double whammy it is so hard to grieve for one loss let alone two.

My heart goes out to you. Big hugs.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sorry this is such a late reply. I just don't come to Dims like I used to. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, Red. Losing a partner or parent is a devastating loss in and of itself, but both at the same time.. I just feel for you. I pray God gives you strength and in time, some peace.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm just seeing this sad news now. We send our condolences and many hugs.


----------



## MasterMike (Aug 31, 2014)

Let me send my sincere condolences to Cat for her losses, it always hurts me to learn of a member of the Dimensions community leaving us, and to lose two loved ones within a short time must be devastating. As someone who has recently had to bury someone in my family, I remind you that you are not alone and that your fellow DMers are keeping you in our hearts and minds during this time.


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear this (and sorry I missed it when first posted). Best wishes on getting through this doubly difficult time.


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 7, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this. Thoughts are with you Cat. Thank you for sharing your home via parties and giving me the opportunity to attend my first bbw/fa related event. Forever grateful to Dave and yourself.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 18, 2014)

Cat,

I'm so very sorry for your losses! I rarely peruse the boards anymore and just now came across this post. As you know, I lost a husband and my mother, too. My only advice to you is this...grieve. Take as long as you need and don't let anyone tell you you're grieving "wrong". 

HUGE HUGS!
Mellie


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Sep 19, 2014)

JMCGB said:


> So sorry to hear about this. Thoughts are with you Cat. Thank you for sharing your home via parties and giving me the opportunity to attend my first bbw/fa related event. Forever grateful to Dave and yourself.



YOU ARE MOST WELCOME thank you


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Sep 19, 2014)

CAMellie said:


> Cat,
> 
> I'm so very sorry for your losses! I rarely peruse the boards anymore and just now came across this post. As you know, I lost a husband and my mother, too. My only advice to you is this...grieve. Take as long as you need and don't let anyone tell you you're grieving "wrong".
> 
> ...



i am trying to get on but it is hard


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 19, 2014)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> i am trying to get on but it is hard



Unfortunately, it will always be hard. I've made a new life for myself but there isn't a single day that goes by where I don't think about them. Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Sep 26, 2014)

CAMellie said:


> Unfortunately, it will always be hard. I've made a new life for myself but there isn't a single day that goes by where I don't think about them. Remember to take care of yourself.



i have always loved you girl thanks for caring


----------

